# Rebuilt Silvia help



## c_hells (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi,

I recently bought a faulty V3 Rancilio Silvia off a forum member which turned out the boiler needed replacing as the element had blown.

So i bought and installed a new boiler no problem, and she now performs like a dream. Now i made a novice mistake in my dismantling, i removed the OPV valve abd took the outer nut off which reset/wiped the pressure setting.

Here is where someone may be able to help, is there a way to set the bar pressure without a gauge? or does someone have a pressure gauge i can borrow to set it? as i dont want to spend £25 on a gauge for a 30 second job.

any help would be appreciated.

thanks


----------



## jcheung (Mar 11, 2014)

If you're not in a hurry for it, I have one somewhere.

I just have to find it - possibly in storage at my parents'...


----------



## coffeechops (Dec 23, 2013)

Yup, you can measure the flow rate from the OPV with a blind filter in place, and compare to the output chart for the Ulka pump fitted to the Silvia. Basically 250ml/min is the correct rate.

From the 'other' forum: http://www.home-barista.com/espresso-machines/rancilio-silvia-pulling-fast-then-slow-t12132.html#p138617 or here: http://www.home-barista.com/advice/buying-used-rancilio-silvia-t563.html#p3844

Hope it's OK to post those links...

Colin


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

A gauge that attaches to a portafilter? I have one you can use for a £5 donation to charity


----------



## c_hells (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi Jeebsy,

that sounds like a good deal. any charity in mind?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mind please. PM me your address if you can and I'll post it in the morning


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

c_hells said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently bought a faulty V3 Rancilio Silvia off a forum member which turned out the boiler needed replacing as the element had blown.
> 
> ...


Had me worried for a minute there c_hells. Anyhow good luck with the coffee

Gaz


----------



## c_hells (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi Gaz, nothing to worry about, she runs like a dream and I'm very happy with her. Just made a schoolboy error. Learning curve got me this time.

Pm sent jeebsy.

Thanks


----------

